# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من هو قراقوش؟ و ما هي حقيقة شخصيته؟

## الهجرة

نسمع كثيرا برجل يُدعى قراقوش و تُضرب به الأمثال في القسوة و الظلم و يٌقال في المثل" حكم قراقوش" فيا ترى من هو قراقوش هذا ؟ و ما هي حقيقته؟و هل ما يُقال عنه حقيقة أم هو من نسج الخيال..
و لمعرفة الحقيقة لنا وقفة مع كلام المؤرخ محمد عبدالله عنان-رحمه الله- في كتابه " تراجم إسلامية" حيث قال:
كثيرا ما تُغير حقائق التاريخ أو تشوه، و يغمرها معترك من الخرافة فتغدو على كر الأجيال و قد غاضت معالمها الحقيقة، و رسخت صورها التي ينسجها الخيال، و أضحت تحجب ما عداها من الصور التي تعتمد على الحقائق التاريخية.
و هذا القول ينطبق على بهاء الدين قراقوش، وزير السلطان صلاح الدين.
فإن الرواية التاريخية تقدمه إلينا وزيرا نابها و إداريا حازما، قام بمشروعات إنشائية عظيمة، هذا بينما تقدمه لنا الأسطورة أو بعبارة أخرى يقدمه إلينا القصص الشعبي طاغية غشوما، و حاكما ظالما، سفاكا للدماء متجاهلا كل حق و كل عدالة و كل رفق، حتى أنه غدا مضرب الأمثال لكل عسف و جور، يتمثل ذلك في العبارة الشعبية المأثورة" حكم قراقوش ".
فما هو وجه الحقيقة في ذلك، و ما هي حقيقة شخصية هذا الرجل الذي تدمغه الأساطير الشعبية بهذه القسوة؟و أخيرا ما هو مبعث هذه الأساطير و الظروف التي ترعرعت فيها؟ هذا ما سنحاول أن نعالجه في هذا الفصل.
تحدثنا الرواية التاريخية المعاصرة و القريبة من العصر عن بهاء الدين قراقوش، و تقدمه إلينا في صورة طيبة، تختلف كل الاختلاف عما تقدمه إلينا الأسطورة.
و قد عنى ابن خلكان بترجمته بين أعيان وفياته.
و هو أبو سعيد قراقوش بن عبد الله الأسدي الملقب ببهاء الدين، و قراقوش معناها بالتركية" النسر الأسود: .
و كان خصيا أبيض من خدم أسد الدين شيركوه عم صلاح الدين، فلما تولى صلاح الدين الوزارة للخليفة الفاطمي العاضد بالله، جعله متولي القصر الفاطمي حرصا على ما فيه.
و لما استقل صلاح الدين بشؤون مصر عينه كبيرا لشؤون القصر و الخاص، فأبدى همة و غيرة و كفاية في كل ما أسند إليه، و تقدم في الحظوة حتى غدا رجل صلاح الدين الأول و ساعده الأيمن، يوليه كامل ثقته و يندبه لمهام الأمور.
و لما غاب صلاح الدين عن مصر مدة، عين قراقوش نائبا عنه و فوض أمورها إليه، فوطد الأمور و ضبط النظام و الأمن .
و قد قام قراقوش خلال خدمته لصلاح الدين بطائفة من أعظم الأعمال الانشائية التي خلدت اسمه، و التي مازالت آثارها ماثلة بيننا،، فهو الذي أنشأ قلعة الجبل العظيمة على سفح المقطم ، و كان صلاح الدين قد رغب في إنشاء معقل حصين يعتصم به، و يكون فيه آمنا على نفسه من كيد خصومه من شيعة الفاطميين وغيرهم، و يجعله مستقرا له و قاعدة لحكمه، فتولى قراقوش تحقيق رغبته و قام على إنشاء القلعة و ذلك في سنة 569هـ و إنشاء بئرها العجيبة لتمدها بالماء.
و كان صلاح الدين قد رأى في نفس الوقت أن يبني سورا عظيما يضم القلعة و مدينتي مصر و القاهرة، بعد أن اتسعت أحياء القاهرة التي خارج السور الفاطمي القديم، فلم بر أيضًا خيرًا من قراقوش لتحقيق رغبته، و أبدى قراقوش في تنفيذ هذا المشروع همة فائقة، وأزال عددًا كبيرًا من القبور و المساجد التي تعترض خطط السور، و هدم كثيرا من الأهرام الصغيرة التي كانت قائمة بالجيزة تجاه مدينة مصر،و استعملت أحجارها الضخمة في بناء السور و القلعة.
و ابتنى قراقوش أيضا قناطر الجيزة العظيمة على النيل على مقربة من الأهرامات، و ابتنى عددا آخر من المنشآت.
و لما استولى صلاح الدين على ثغر عكا من يد الفرنج، ندب قراقوش لإصلاحه و ترميم أسواره و قلاعه، ثم عاد الفرنج فاستولوا عليه، ووقع قراقوش أسيرا في أيديهم، و لم يُفرج عنه إلا لقاء فدية عظيمة.
و لما نجا قراقوش من الأسر ، و مَثُل أمام السلطان سُرَّ صلاح الدين بخلاصه أيما سرور، و أعلى مرتبته و غمره بصلاته، و لبث قراقوش على حظوته حتى توفي صلاح الدين في سنة 589هـ.
و عاش قراقوش بعد ذلك عدة أعوام أُخر رفيع المكانة، وافر الهيبة، نافذ الكلمة، حتى توفي في سنة 597هـ.
و نستطيع على ضوء هذه الخلاصة الموجزة لسيرة قراقوش أن نقول إنه كان شخصية بارزة، و إنه قام بأعمال عظيمة، و هذا هو نفس ما تردده التواريخ المعاصرة و القريبة من عصره ، و يكفي أن نذكر في هذا المقام ما رواه معاصره العماد الأصفهاني مما جاء في وصفه على لسان صلاح الدين حينما تقرر ندبه لإصلاح ثغر عكا و هو : " الراجح الرأي، الناجح السعي، الكافي الكافل بتذليل الجوامح و تعديل الجوانح، و هو الثبت الذي لا يتزلزل، و الطود الذي لا يتجلجل - بهاء الدين قراقوش- الذي  يكفل جأشه بما لا تكفل به الجيوش".
و قال عنه ابن خلكان و قد عاش قريبا من عصره " و كان رجلا مسعودا و صاحب همة عالية".

----------


## الهجرة

و متى تقرر ذلك فإنه يحق لنا أن نتساءل عن سر تلك الأحكام القاسية التي تحيط بها الأسطورة شخصية قراقوش، و التي تقدمه إلينا في صورة قاتمة مثيرة، و الظاهر أن هذه الأساطير الشعبية المثيرة قد ظهرت في عصر قراقوش ذاته، أو من بعده بقليل.
فقد انتهت إلينا رسالة خطية صغيرة منسوبة للأسعد بن مماتي ناظر الديوان في عهد صلاح الدين و عنوانها " الفاشوش في أحكام قراقوش" يحمل فيها على قراقوش بشدة، و يرميه فيها بالطغيان و الغفلة، و يقول في مقدمتها: " إنني لما رأيت عقل بهاء الدين قراقوش مخرمة فاشوش قد أتلفت الأمة، صُغت هذا الكتاب لصلاح الدين ، عسى أن يريح منه المسلمين" و تحتوي هذه الرسالة على عدة اخبار و نوادر منسوبة لقراقوش للتدليل على اضطراب تفكيره،و على شدة جوره و عسفه.
و قد نُسبت هذه الرسالة ( عدا الديباجة) أيضا إلى السيوطي،، و وردت فيها نفس الأخبار و النوادر.
بيد أن المُرجح أنها ترجع إلى عصر صلاح الدين ذاته، بدليل أن ابن خلكان يشير إليها، و يبدي ريبه في صحة ما ورد فيها، و يُرجح أنها موضوعة و ليست من تأليف ابن مماتي.
و قد استرعى نظرنا من بين هذه النوادر التي نُسبت فيها لقراقوش نادرتين:
الأولى: أنه أمر بحبس دائن شكا من مماطلة غريمه، و ذلك أنه أمر بالقبض على المدين فاحتج أنه رجل فقير، و أنه كلما اقتصد مبلغا و أراد إعطاءه للدائن لم يجده، فعندئذ قال قراقوش : احبسوا صاحب الحق، حتى إذا حصل المدين شيئا يجد له موضعا يدفع له فيه. فعندئذ قال صاحب الحق: تركت حقي يا مولاي و أجري على الله . و مضى لشأنه.
الثانية: أنه كان بمصر تاجر غني بخيل، و كان له ولد يقترض باسمه، و استمر الاقتراض حتى زاد عليه الدين و لم يمت أبوه، فاتفق مع الدائنين على أن يدفن والده بالحياة ، و انقضوا عليه بالفعل ذات يوم فغسلوه و كفنوه ووضعوه في النعش و هو يصيح و لا يُغاث، فلما وصلوا إلى المسجد للصلاة عليه، اتفق أن كان قراقوش  مارا فنزل و صلى عليه مع المصلين و سمع الميت المزعوم ذلك، فصاح مستغيثا و هو يقول : يا مولاي أنقذني من ولدي فهو يريد دفني بالحياة. فقال قرقوش للولد: كيف تفعل ذلك بوالدك؟ فقال: هو كاذب يا مولاي، فإني لم أغسله و لم أحمله في التابوت إلا و هو ميت، و هؤلاء الحاضرون يشهدون بذلك، فقال قراقوش للحاضرين: أتشهدون بصحة ما قال؟  فقالوا: بلى نشهد. 
فالتفت قراقوش للميت و قال: كيف أصدقك وحدك وأكذب هؤلاء الحاضرين؟ روح اندفن لئلا تطمع فينا الموتى، و لا يبقى أحد يدفن بعد هذا اليوم. فحُمل الرجل و دفن بالحياة.
و رسالة" الفاشوش" تضم عدة من الأخبار و النوادر المماثلة،و كلها من أفانين الخيال الشعبي، و كلها بعيدة الاحتمال و التصديق، و قد رفض تصديقها مؤرخون عظام مثل ابن خلكان الذي عاش قريبا من هذا العصر.
بيد أنها لبثت تتناقل على كر العصور، و تدمغ اسم الرجل الذي نُسبت إليه، و تغمر شخصيته الحقيقة بوابل من الصفات و الأحكام القاسية التي مازالت تعلق به حتى عصرنا.
بيد أنه يحق لنا أن نتساءل كيف يمكن أن تصدر مثل هذه الترهات و الأباطيل من رجل مثل قراقوش، كان وزيرا لملك عظيم مثل صلاح الدين يًُقدر أقدار الرجال، و كان معاونه الأثير لديه، الحائز لكامل عطفه و ثقته، و كان صلاح الدين يدخره للاضطلاع بكل عظيمة من الأمور و المهام.

و في رأينا أن السر في هذا التزييف التاريخي، يرجع إلى شخصية قرقوش نفسه و إلى أعماله الضخمة، فقد كان قراقوش شخصية ممتازة، وافرة الصرامة و الحزم، و قد امتازت بالأخص بالقوة و السرعة في إنجاز المنشآت العظيمة، التي كان في مقدمتها إنشاء قلعة الجبل و سور القاهرة و قناطر الجيزة، و كلها من المنشآت الهائلة التي تقتضي إقامتها حشد عشرات الألوف من الرجال، و قد رأينا فوق ذلك أن قراقوش أمر بهدم عدد كبير من الأهرامات الصغيرة لكي يستعين بأحجارها الضخمة على إقامة هذه المنشآت، و نحن نعرف ما يقتضيه مثل هذا العمل من الجهود الضخمة المضنية .
و قد كان يُعتمد في العصور الوسطى في إنجاز الأعمال العامة بالأخص على السخرة و حشد الأيدي العاملة بطريق القسر و  الإرهاق، و قد كانت هذه الوسيلة تتخذ على يد رجال أقوياء مثل قراقوش صورا مثيرة من الخشونة و القسوة، فكان يحشد عشرات الألوف أو مئات الألوف أحيانا من العمال و الأسرى و العبيد، و معظهم يُحشد رغم أنفه، و ربما خُطف الناس من الشوارع أو من منازلهم، ثم يُساقون إلى العمل قسرا تحت إشراف قوم من العرفاء الظلمة القساة، و لا يحصلون من الأجر إلا على كسرة جافة يتبلغون بها، و كان الكثير منهم يهلك من القسوة و الإنهاك و سوء التغذية.
و هكذا كان قراقوش خلال الأعمال الضخمة التي قام على إنشائها رمزا لكل هذه القسوة و هذا الظلم الفادح، و كان مسئولا في نظر العامة عن هذه الضحايا العديدة التي تتساقط ألوفا في سبيل الإشادة بمقدرته و عزمه و كفايته، و ربما كان قراقوش فوق ذلك تطبعه ألوان من القسوة و النزق و السذاجة، و هي عادة مما يقترن بصفات هذا الصنف من الرجال الذين يجمعون بين القوة و الصرامة والعزم.
ابتدع الناس هذه الصورة المثيرة لقراقوش ولصقت به منذ عصره، ثم تناقلتها الأجيال، و زادت عليها ما شاء الخيال الشعبي الخصب، فأضحى قراقوش و قد غمره سيل الأساطير، و استبدلت شخصيته التاريخية العظيمة، بتلك الشخصية القاتمة الزائفة، التي ما زالت تلاحقه و تغلب عليه حتى عصرنا.-انتهى كلامه رحمه الله-

----------


## الهجرة

و قد قال ابن كثير –رحمه الله – في كتابه البداية و النهاية : 
الأمير بهاء الدين قراقوش : الفحل الخصي، أحد كبار كتاب أمراء الدولة الصلاحية، كان شهما شجاعا فاتكا، تسلم القصر لما مات العاضد، و عمَّر سور القاهرة محيطا على مصر أيضا، و انتهى إلى المقسم، و هو المكان الذي اقتسمت فيه الصحابة ما غنموا من الديار المصرية، و بنى  قلعة الجبل، و كان صلاح الدين سلمه عكا ليعمر فيها أماكن كثيرة فوقع الحصار و هو بها، فلما خرج البدل منها كان هو من جملة من خرج، ثم دخلها ابن المشطوب، و قد ذكر أنه أُسر، فافتدى نفسه بعشرة آلاف دينار، و عاد إلى صلاح الدين ففرح به فرحا شديدا، و لما توفي في هذه السنة – عام 597هـ - احتاط العادل على تركته و صارت أقطاعه و أملاكه للملك الكامل محمد بن العادل.
قال ابن خلكان: و قد نُسب إليه أحكام عجيبة، حتى صنف بعضهم جزءا لطيفا سماه كتاب " الفاشوش في أحكام قراقوش" فذكر أشياء كثيرة جداا، و أظنها موضوعة عليه، فإن الملك صلاح الدين كان يعتمد عليه، فكيف يعتمد على من بهذه المثابة و الله أعلم .

----------


## خلوصي

جزاك الله خيرا ... و كنت قد قرأت من قديم أن سبب شهرته في الشدة هو حزمه لتطبيق العدالة .. رحمه الله .

----------

